# Guildford Open 2016 (UK) Oct 1-2



## mark49152 (Aug 5, 2016)

http://www.ukca.org/competitions/upcoming-competitions/guildford-open-2016

Registration open now.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 5, 2016)

This'll be the first weekend when I'm a UK resident again, so I'm pretty confident I'll be there!


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2016)

Nope


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 5, 2016)

oh snap


----------



## Berd (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm in! Where's the MBLD!?


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 6, 2016)

Berd said:


> I'm in! Where's the MBLD!?



"All events will be held except Fewest Moves, Feet, BigBld, MultiBld" (http://www.ukca.org/competitions/upcoming-competitions/guildford-open-2016/events-and-schedule)


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 6, 2016)

Berd said:


> I'm in! Where's the MBLD!?


Sheffield.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 6, 2016)

Add feet and it will be a full guildford challenge


----------



## Berd (Aug 6, 2016)

bubbagrub said:


> "All events will be held except Fewest Moves, Feet, BigBld, MultiBld" (http://www.ukca.org/competitions/upcoming-competitions/guildford-open-2016/events-and-schedule)


This is upsetting. Out of the 5 comps I've been to, MBLD is the only one which I have competed in in each comp. Shame.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 6, 2016)

Oh, I just realised that I will be abroad when this comp takes place. Could you remove my registration? Sorry.

Another missed comp . Have fun everyone.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 6, 2016)

Done


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Aug 7, 2016)

Have just registered to go, will be my first comp. Doing 2x2 - 5x5, pyra, mega and sq-1. Now I just have to practice a lot on the puzzles I don't do as much, especially Megaminx.


----------



## TheSpeedCuber890 (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm doing 2x2 , 3x3 , 4x4 , Skewb , Pyraminx and Megaminx.


----------



## genericcuber666 (Aug 8, 2016)

why isnt the schedule up yet


----------



## TheSpeedCuber890 (Aug 9, 2016)

Can I be taken off 4x4 Please?


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 11, 2016)

Given that I don't compete in bigger than 5x5 and don't make 2nd rounds it looks like I'm on for a 4 hour lunch break on the Saturday. Might treat myself to a nap.


----------



## Berd (Aug 11, 2016)

Only 1 round of 3bld as the entire BLD of the competition. Come on UK, I thought you were better than that.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 11, 2016)

Berd said:


> Only 1 round of 3bld as the entire BLD of the competition. Come on UK, I thought you were better than that.



We hold every BLD event at nearly every competition, you are complaining because...?


----------



## Berd (Aug 11, 2016)

Mollerz said:


> We hold every BLD event at nearly every competition, you are complaining because...?


I'm not sure why we're not doing the normal MBLD over lunch thing, it doesn't even add to the scedual.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 13, 2016)

If anyone is needing someone to share room with please get in touch. Would ideally like to stay both nights.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 14, 2016)

Berd said:


> I'm not sure why we're not doing the normal MBLD over lunch thing, it doesn't even add to the scedual.



It actually adds about 30 minutes over lunch, also it requires the organisers to work over lunch so we don't get a break. Also it is required to have a delegate in the room. Also generally since we don't have enough judges, the organisers and delegates mostly end up judging as well, giving us no time for our own lunch. If you want MBLD, go to the competitions that hold it, which are a majority.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 14, 2016)

Berd said:


> I'm not sure why we're not doing the normal MBLD over lunch thing, it doesn't even add to the scedual.


As someone who has attempted 10+ cubes in MBLD in comp several times (max was 17), I'd be happy for the occasional excuse to pack more lightly than usual. That's one good reason why I'm taking my time getting back into doing it, so I can enjoy not having a much heavier backpack full of 3x3s. Multi is fun, but it has some annoying practical disadvantages compared to other events (for large attempts anyway). But maybe you disagree .

Also, what Mollerz said.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 14, 2016)

What Mollerz said, plus as someone who wants to compete for the full hour of MBLD at every comp I take out more than I put in and am appreciative of the voluntary effort others put in to support that. 

Perhaps there are ways we can change the way we do things to lighten the load on organisers and delegates? For example, would adopting American style sight blockers allow one judge to cover multiple competitors?


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 14, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> What Mollerz said, plus as someone who wants to compete for the full hour of MBLD at every comp I take out more than I put in and am appreciative of the voluntary effort others put in to support that.
> 
> Perhaps there are ways we can change the way we do things to lighten the load on organisers and delegates? For example, would adopting American style sight blockers allow one judge to cover multiple competitors?


Good idea. I only do MBLD to avoid having to hold up that piece of card


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Aug 30, 2016)

I've registered for competition, but after looking at the cut-off times there's no way I'm going to make them for 5x5, square-1 or megaminx. How can I remove myself from these events?


----------



## Chris Dueck (Aug 30, 2016)

I need to choose between competing in 6x6 or Megaminx, currently I'm not quite below cut off for either of them, so I might even drop out of both depending on how much progress I can


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello. Can I be added to skewb and clock please.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 1, 2016)

If you're updating registrations anyway, can you add me for Pyraminx and 3BLD please? Cheers.


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 1, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> ...
> and 3BLD please? Cheers.



Woo hoo


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 1, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Woo hoo



I'm not expecting a success. Will take an opportunity to have a try in a competition environment though. All good fun.


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 1, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> I'm not expecting a success. Will take an opportunity to have a try in a competition environment though. All good fun.


It took me 4 comps to get a success. I'm sure you'll take fewer.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 1, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> I'm not expecting a success. Will take an opportunity to have a try in a competition environment though. All good fun.


Awesome, best of luck!


----------



## Logiqx (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't know how I managed it but my event selection seems to have gone very wrong. I'm currently down for 7x7 only when I actually intended 2/3/4/5/6, OH and Pyra.

Sorry for the trouble!


----------



## ronaldm (Sep 4, 2016)

Talking about event selection: Can you add me to 5, 6 and 7 as well please? Practice is starting to pay off, so time to get comp experience in those events as well


----------



## Gastonite (Sep 5, 2016)

It is my birthday on October 2nd.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 5, 2016)

Rubix Cubix said:


> I've registered for competition, but after looking at the cut-off times there's no way I'm going to make them for 5x5, square-1 or megaminx. How can I remove myself from these events?


What is your name? I will do it.


newtonbase said:


> Hello. Can I be added to skewb and clock please.


Done


Shaky Hands said:


> If you're updating registrations anyway, can you add me for Pyraminx and 3BLD please? Cheers.


Done


Logiqx said:


> I don't know how I managed it but my event selection seems to have gone very wrong. I'm currently down for 7x7 only when I actually intended 2/3/4/5/6, OH and Pyra.
> 
> Sorry for the trouble!


Done


ronaldm said:


> Talking about event selection: Can you add me to 5, 6 and 7 as well please? Practice is starting to pay off, so time to get comp experience in those events as well


Done


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Sep 5, 2016)

Robert-Y said:


> What is your name? I will do it.



My name is Harry Glozier.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 5, 2016)

Done


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Sep 5, 2016)

Cheers for the quick response. Should be able to focus on the others now to try and get some decent times for my first comp


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 5, 2016)

Robert-Y said:


> Done


Thanks.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 13, 2016)

To everyone who has registered and has been confirmed for Guildford Open 2016:

If you can no longer make it, please let me know as soon as possible. There are many people still on the waiting list.


----------



## Sidster (Sep 14, 2016)

Could I please be removed from megaminx and square-1


----------



## Neptunolium (Sep 17, 2016)

Could you please remove my subscription from Guilford

Cheers


----------



## Chris Dueck (Sep 23, 2016)

Could I please be removed from 6x6? Thanks


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 23, 2016)

Chris Dueck said:


> Could I please be removed from 6x6? Thanks


Done


Sidster said:


> Could I please be removed from megaminx and square-1


And done


----------



## TheSpeedCuber890 (Sep 25, 2016)

Could I please be removed from 4x4? Thanks.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 26, 2016)

Done


----------



## TheSpeedCuber890 (Sep 26, 2016)

I am so so sorry but I have just realised that during Guildford Open 2016 I have an important family thing. This means I cannot attend Guildford Open 2016 , So please could I be removed off the Competition list. I am really sorry for the lateness .


----------



## genericcuber666 (Sep 26, 2016)

im hussain iqbal i dont have a wca id can you take me out of all saturday events so 2x2 4x4 and pyra


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sorry, but I will not be attending because I have broken my leg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 30, 2016)

fabdabs1234 said:


> Sorry, but I will not be attending because I have broken my leg.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch. Get well soon. 

I am unable to attend on Sunday due to double booking so please take me off skewb, 3x3, OH and 5x5. Thanks. Sorry for the late notice.


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 30, 2016)

BTW, I cancelled my room in the Travelodge for Saturday night so if anyone is after a late booking they should have a vacancy.


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Oct 1, 2016)

Day 1 = Done!


----------



## henrysavich (Oct 1, 2016)

Goddammit Harry Savage, now that we have tied Pyraminx averages how are people supposed to know the difference between us?


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 1, 2016)

henrysavich said:


> Goddammit Harry Savage, now that we have tied Pyraminx averages how are people supposed to know the difference between us?


you don't


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 1, 2016)

henrysavich said:


> Goddammit Harry Savage, now that we have tied Pyraminx averages how are people supposed to know the difference between us?


Stop trying to pretend that there's more than one of you. 

Had a great time today. Mixed results but 3BLD PB was a highlight. Shame I can't make tomorrow. Good luck everyone.


----------



## chungdavi (Oct 2, 2016)

Great competition, broke some official PBs. Too bad I couldn't stay until the end of the competition.
Hope to see you guys again soon!


----------



## genericcuber666 (Oct 2, 2016)

i predicted i would get a 14 overall pb... it happened!!


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice comp. Thanks Rob, James and team!


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 2, 2016)

Great competition. Nice to get some decent times for an oldie. 

A few highlight videos - https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/guildford-open-older-cuber-pbs.62542/


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 2, 2016)

Another great comp. Good to see both familiar and new faces there. Plus thanks once again to everyone involved in organising and running it. Bring on the UK Championship!


----------



## ronaldm (Oct 4, 2016)

10 PBs with hardly any training in the weeks beforehand. It sure was a great comp!

And finally my elusive sub-30 average  Let's hope that's a broken barrier that well propel me forward!


----------

